# question regarding router settings Hitachi M12V



## cttdc (Dec 22, 2008)

I understand in general the larger the router bit.....the slower the router speed. I have the Hitachi M12V router and the manual reads No Load Speed 8000rpm-20,000 rpm. However, the speed settings on the router reads 1-5. 

I have a router bit and the instructions read set router to 16,000 rpm. Should I just estimate that setting as a 4? Is there a chart/table that simplifies this so, I don't feel like I'm guessing?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi cttdc

Give the chart below a look see it may help..
I will note I run mind on the number 2 setting almost all the time..
The Hitachi has tons of power,, speed = HP in routers  the router has a voice and will tell you when you need more power or less...you don't want to cook your bits  speed = heat as well 

========



cttdc said:


> I understand in general the larger the router bit.....the slower the router speed. I have the Hitachi M12V router and the manual reads No Load Speed 8000rpm-20,000 rpm. However, the speed settings on the router reads 1-5.
> 
> I have a router bit and the instructions read set router to 16,000 rpm. Should I just estimate that setting as a 4? Is there a chart/table that simplifies this so, I don't feel like I'm guessing?


----------



## cttdc (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks....... I'll keep a copy near my router table.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome cttdc 

====






cttdc said:


> thanks....... I'll keep a copy near my router table.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*M12V Speed setting*



cttdc said:


> I understand in general the larger the router bit.....the slower the router speed. I have the Hitachi M12V router and the manual reads No Load Speed 8000rpm-20,000 rpm. However, the speed settings on the router reads 1-5.
> 
> I have a router bit and the instructions read set router to 16,000 rpm. Should I just estimate that setting as a 4? Is there a chart/table that simplifies this so, I don't feel like I'm guessing?




I have a M12V (not the newer M12V2)
Dial is only 1 to 5 so Bob's chart (with 1-6) must be for another router.

Dial = RPM (no load)
1 = 8000RPM
2= 11,000RPM
3= 14,000RPM
4= 17,000RPM
5= 20,000RPM

Since dial is continuously variable, RPM is not in steps. But the slowest speed being 8000RPM makes the M12V better than many other routers for larger diameter bits.


Reuel


----------



## WIHaltom (Oct 24, 2008)

Does the chart hold true for most brands of routers with speed adjustments from 1 - 6? My Craftsman routers have 1 - 6 markings on the speed control but claim speeds of 12,000 to 25,000. I tried listening for the "voice" but I guess I don't speak router fluently enough yet (Ha).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi WIHaltom

It would be so nice if all the routers use one chart for the speed setting but they don't so that's why you must listen to the voice of the router and the bit...it's takes time but it's about the same with a stick shift in a car or truck in time you get the hang of it by the voice of the eng.. 

=======



WIHaltom said:


> Does the chart hold true for most brands of routers with speed adjustments from 1 - 6? My Craftsman routers have 1 - 6 markings on the speed control but claim speeds of 12,000 to 25,000. I tried listening for the "voice" but I guess I don't speak router fluently enough yet (Ha).


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Listen to Bob. He knows from whence he speaks.

BTW, I have a M12V as well. Take a scrap piece of wood and chuck in a small bit, something like the 1/2" that the machine comes with. Set the speed at the top and run a rabbet. Listen to the machine. It's talking to you. Now, change to a larger bit and run it. Listen to the sounds. Especially listen for any vibrations or roughness in the "voice." Push the bit and you'll hear the roughness. Don't push and you'll see how it changes to something nice and smooth, but watch for the smoke. Load = rough cuts, noload = burnt cuts.

Those are the principle sounds that you're listening for. Now, I have two M12V and in spite of them being almost identical, they're different. Each has its own personality. Learn to listen to your tools and they'll tell you everything you need. It's like a kid. Listen to him and he'll turn out OK. Don't listen to him and he'll haunt you the rest of your days.

The size of the bit dictates the speed. The larger the bit and the more relevant the speed charts, sort of. I have two >3" honking bits. One cuts a quarter round and the other a raised panel. I have to be slower and more gentle with the raised panel than with the round over. Both, I have to take gradual cuts until I arrive at the finish I want. Both I use at the bottom setting of the M12V.

A lot will depend on the bits that you use as well. I have some Woodline USA bits. They are very cheap but they serve their purpose. They are noisy and don't give a nice clean cut they they will work in 200 year old wood and I don't care if I hit a nail with them. They are noisy. They talk to you in 10 languages at once and I don't understand any one of them. The LeeValley and OakPark, on the other hand, are nice and smooth, talk clearly in one language and have a nice feminine voice. They're also lots more expensive.

Ok, most of this is BS until a few years down the road you'll suddenly say, HS, now I understand.

Allthunbs


----------

